# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Homemade exoskeleton

## Airicist

youtube.com/MrTeslonian

----------


## Airicist

"Homemade Exoskeleton", powered by Nitinol and Peltier Thermoelectric chips at completion.

Published on Aug 14, 2015




> This will be one of the first open use's of Peltier thermal heater, coolers to manipulate Nitinol metal as the "muscle material for exoskeleton suits and other robotic applications. This video covers the construction of the frame that was made from an old wheel chair.The addition of the nitinol muscle system and the rest will be in part 2.






"Exoskeleton", homemade full body exoskeleton

Published on Aug 20, 2015




> This is part 2 of my Homemade Powered Exoskeleton suit, in this video I cover the construction of the upper body portion of the exoskeleton. Then I show the completed suit in action, demonstrating the movement and function of the suit.

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton, Wearing and testing the upper body's lifting capability.

Published on Aug 28, 2015




> This is my first full test of my homemade Exoskeleton suit, the suit is powered by twin 2000 lb. winch motors. This test demonstrates the suits ability to lift and carry objects without using my arm muscles.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade exoskeleton, final test, powered walking and lifting

Published on Sep 4, 2015




> This is the final test of my Homemade Exoskeleton suit, in this video I demonstrate the suits ability to level it's hips, walk and lift. The Exoskeleton was my first prototype and could be made and sold for less than $1000.00 msrp. allowing everyone to own a exoskeleton suit for use in home and agriculture to the timber industry.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Exoskeleton, Full build and testing video.

Published on Sep 8, 2015




> This is the full Homemade Exoskeleton build video, showing the completed suit in action. This suit was created to prove that Exoskeleton technology can be built cheap and made available to everyone.This Exoskeleton was made from a wheel chair and other easy to find materials, with simple tools.

----------


## Airicist

Powered Exoskeleton Suit, "Model-2 First Test"

Published on Oct 18, 2015




> This is my full lower body prototype Exoskeleton Suit in action for it's first time. This is a primary test of the wireless foot controllers, power system and over all function.

----------


## Airicist

Building a Humanoid Robotic Hand. For A Powered Exoskeleton Suit

Published on Jan 14, 2016




> This is how I built a humanoid style robotic hand for my homemade exoskeleton suit. This hand will be used to grab object's or tool's similar to the way the human hand would.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade exoskeleton suit with robotic terminator hands

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> This is the final upper body build video for my powered exoskeleton suit build. This video contains the final testing of the upper body's arms and robotic hands.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade "Powered Exoskeleton Suit". The BIG TEST of a BAD "---" machine

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> This is the first big test of my Homemade Powered Exo-Suit, this video shows the walking and motion capability of the suit as well as the balance and function. The next video will demonstrate the lifting capability of the suit. This is not a big wearable jack that doesn't walk, so it won't lift a car but it will walk and lift objects as heavy as a human with ease.

----------


## Airicist

Building a exoskeleton suit from scrap, full build

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> This is the full build video of my Homemade Exoskeleton Suit made from scrap material. This early prototype was designed as a working prof of concept, and functions well considering the rudimentary controls.

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton Suit's, first test of two homemade Exo-Suit's.

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> This is a composition of film's from the primary tests of my first two Exoskeleton suits, these are the suit in action cuts from both suit design's. The first of the next generation of these suits are just about done and waiting for control systems. This will be old material for some of my subscribers, and is being shown to refresh the idea before showing the new films of suit 2 and suit 3.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade exoskeleton suit, built from scrap material comes to life!

Published on Jul 14, 2017




> This is the final test of my Homemade Exoskeleton suit model-1, in this video I demonstrate the suit's ability to level it's hips. The Exoskeleton was my first prototype and could be made and sold for less than $1000.00 msrp. allowing everyone to own a exoskeleton suit for use in the home, agriculture, industrial and the timber industry.

----------

